# emirzâdeler denilmekle tanınırlar



## bakkah

Good Day 

I am looking to understand this sentence or rather the word emirzâdeler in the sentence  'emirzâdeler denilmekle tanınırlar'.

Thanks in advance

Bakkah


----------



## Gemmenita

Hello bakkah,

Emir = king
Emirzâde = princess >>> Emirzâdeler : plural of 'Emirzâde'


----------



## emre aydın

bakkah said:


> Good Day
> 
> I am looking to understand this sentence or rather the word emirzâdeler in the sentence  'emirzâdeler denilmekle tanınırlar'.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Bakkah



Hello Bakkah. This sentence doesn't seem correct to me. Also it's meaningless to me. And also you wouldn't hear it in daily language.


----------



## Gemmenita

Yes, that's why I only gave the meaning of 'Emirzâde' and would like to ask Bakkah for more context...


----------



## bakkah

Thank you Gemmenita and emre aydin! I will give more context in the next post. I found the sentence in a book by Ahmet Ucar - Guney Afrika'dar concerning the family of Ebubekir Effendi.


----------



## bakkah

Here is a scan of the page of the book.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

They are known to be called Emirzades.


----------



## bakkah

Thanks RimeoftheAncient! And what would that exactly mean? called Emirzades?


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

The sons of the Prince

I reckon...


----------



## bakkah

Thanks! There are documents that this family are descendants of Amir Zayd, the son of Ali, the son of Husayn, the son of Ali, the cousin of the Prophet (sal). All the lineal descendants of this family have been scholars and leaders. Could this be the case here?


----------



## Muttaki

emre aydın said:


> Hello Bakkah. This sentence doesn't seem correct to me. Also it's meaningless to me. And also you wouldn't hear it in daily language.


There is nothing wrong in the sentence. And RimeoftheAncientMariner's translation is correct. @bakkah


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Muttaki said:


> There is nothing wrong in the sentence. And RimeoftheAncientMariner's translation is correct. @bakkah



Thank you, Mr. Muttaki

for the confirmation.

Have a Nice Day !


----------



## Abdulkadir Aygül

bakkah said:


> Good Day
> 
> I am looking to understand this sentence or rather the word emirzâdeler in the sentence  'emirzâdeler denilmekle tanınırlar'.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Bakkah


They are known as Emirzadeler/the family of emir. Probably there was a man named Emir among the ancestors.


----------



## analeeh

_Ahmed Ataullah Efendi, ulemâdan mütevellâ Ebubekir Efendi'nin oğludur. Emirzâdeler denilmekle tanınırlar. 1865'te Ümitburnu'nda doğduğu. _

Ahmed Ataullah Efendi is the son of Ebubekir Efendi, who was a _mütevellâ _of the ulema (as far as I can tell this means that he was given specific legal powers by a judge - not sure what the best exact translation would be). They are known as the 'Emirzâdes' (sons of Emir/princes). He was born in 1865 in Ümitburnu. 

_Emirzâde_ is an Arabic word (_emir_) plus a Persian suffix _-zâde_ meaning 'son of'. It was quite productively used in Ottoman times_ - _for example _paşazâde_ was a term used for sons of _paşa_s and by extension, apparently, the idle rich. There might be a similar contemporary implication that we're not familiar of. Alternatively _emir_ might just be a personal name as Abdulkadir suggests.


----------

